# pickled eggs?



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

For whatever reason, it never occurred to me to pickle eggs. Any favorite recipes or hints? Most of what I've found online uses white vinegar. Can you use ACV or another method? I'm used to pickling/fermenting with whey.

Thanks!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

The best hint I can give you is to start with hard-cooked eggs, not hard-boiled eggs. The firmer the egg when you start, the more rubbery it turns when you pickle it. So hard cook your eggs so they're still tender and then pickle them.

You don't want to pickle an egg that has exposed yolk though. The yolk should be completely encased by the white. If your yolk is exposed, the yolk can basically disintegrate into the pickling solution turning everything cloudy and ugly.

There's no reason you can't use ACV to pickle them. Personally I like to pickle beets and eggs together. The eggs turn a lovely pink color.


----------



## allborntogrow (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't care for pickled eggs but hubby does three dozen every month (he loves them). I'll get his recipes for you but the only advice I have for you is OPEN A WINDOW when you are making the eggs and brine.


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

cristeen, what's the difference between hard cooked and hard boiled?

allborntogrow, I'll anxiously await the recipe!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yitlan* 
cristeen, what's the difference between hard cooked and hard boiled?

Most people hard-boil their eggs... where the egg is quite firm and the yolk has a tinge of green to it. But, the "proper" way to hard-cook an egg is to not boil it at all, since protein does not like the high heat of boiling, this turns out a very tender egg. Bring your pan of water to a rolling boil. Slide in your eggs, bring it right back up to a boil and immediately turn off the heat (if you're on an electric stove, move the pan to a cold burner). Put a lid on it and don't touch it for 20 minutes. Rinse in cold water and peel. They should be very tender and the yolks should still be a bright yellow.


----------



## allborntogrow (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay! He says that you can play around with this one, but what he does is mixes half water and half vinegar (enough to easily cover the eggs). He usually uses either apple cider, malt, or balsamic vinegar but you can use whatever you like (even plain distilled is fine). He uses store bought pickling spices and brings the water-vinegar to a simmer and puts the spices in. What you are basically doing is mulling the spices so don't let the mixture boil too much.
Make sure the eggs are cooled before you put them in the brine. If you want the eggs to turn pink you can put beet juice in the jar.

It's best if you wait at least two weeks but if you're dying for a pickled egg you can dig in as early as three days.
Good luck! Just remember to VENTILATE your kitchen or your family will put a pickled egg ban on your house.


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

Thank you! 2 weeks in the fridge or outside the fridge? I never thought of balsamic...


----------



## allborntogrow (Dec 31, 2007)

In the fridge!







Let us know how they turn out!!!


----------

